
The United Nations has a radical, dangerous vision for the future of the Web - gruez
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/09/24/the-united-nations-has-a-radical-dangerous-vision-for-the-future-of-the-web/
======
transfire
"As reports like this are making increasingly clear, however, these platforms
were developed by people who never imagined the struggles that women face
online. We’re using tools that weren’t designed for us; they had other people
and values and priorities in mind."

Wtf are they talking about? You think twitter was developed for misogyny in
mind?

------
Keverw
"But the United Nations proposes both that social networks proactively police
every profile and post, and that government agencies only “license” those who
agree to do so."...

That's horrible. So Facebook, Twitter, etc will have to hire people to monitor
profiles 24/7 and pay more fees to the government? A way to add more barriers
to entry... I hate this idea. Just block people if they're being annoying.

